# My ND calling trip



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Spent the last 3 and a half days hunting ND. Two trucks. Myself and a friend in one. My Father and his budy in another. We split off each morning and went our own dirrection and traded notes and stories at the restaurant each night after the hunt.

Chris and I Spotted 48 coyotes and 2 Fox durring the trip both from the truck and on set. Durring the course of the trip we had many coyotes come to the call from a long distance only to sit down and watch for 5-10mins from 500-600+ yards away and ultimatly walk away. Other times we'd sit down to call and while on set we'd witness coyotes within 1/2 to 3/4 mile away get up and leave.

Day 1:
Chris and I made 7 sets. I had one comming to the call but it decided against closing any more distance after watching a vehicle drive by on the road several hundred yards behind me. It turned around and would not come back. We zero'ed the first day but "Special K" (This is what I named my father and his budy cause both their names are Ken) Killed two on the very first set. They had sat down and where taking in the scenery for a minute before Dad was gonna begin calling. Just then a coyote shows up on the crest of a hill only 200 somthing yards away. My Father (KR) adjusts for the shot and drills the dog sending it tumbling all the way down the hill into the brushy bottoms. Shortly after Dad turns the call on. Within 5 mins another yote shows up at the same spot. She walks down into the brush Where a freshly dead (Probly her mate) coyote lay. KR passes up two brushy shots for a less brushy shot but does not connect. The yote takes off, KR misses two more running shots and the yote is nearly gone. KB shoots and connects on an amazing 429 yard (Lazered) running shot! 2 animals dead after day 1.

Day 2:
Chris and I make 7 sets. On the first set we have 6 comming to the call from tiny black spec distance. 4 hang up waay out. One hangs up at about 250-300 and one stops 100yds from Chris. The close one gets behind a hill from me and I settle on #2 and wait for Chris's gun to bark. It does. I try to get #2 to stop and am not having any luck. Then I see Chris's coyote running away full tilt? till? What ever.. I switch to the closer dog and land two running shots at it's back feet.
On another set I'd been calling for a long time and we decided to wrap it up. I walk over to Chris and he had seen 3 in the distance that could not hear the call. As we talk about that I see two more to the west. We reposition and call. Nothing for 10mins. We stand and can see they've gotten behind a hill and one has layed down. The good thing is they're not that far. We sneak over a couple more hills to get closer and call them both in. I kill one of the two. 








On our last set right before dark I had been calling for 30mins plus when a pair showed up. They both walked within easy rifle range of Chris and I waited for his gun to bark and a yote to fall but he let them come to the call. I give him props for that cause givin the landscape, The coyotes approach and the dirrection they would have retreated it was the smart thing to do in order to increase our chances at a double. I let them come too. I settled on the yote That was the furthest from Chris. The other yote was equally as close to both Chris and I and when it turned it's body toward my scent cone it was cruch time. 
I dropped yote #1 138 steps, Spun around and killed yote #2 on the run @ 150yds. A true double.









Special K missed one and killed one. 4 animals killed on day 2.

Day 3:
Special K zero'ed, Chris and I made 6 sets. On the 4th set I started with some howls. I spot a fox only about 400yds away wake up from his nap. I wait and then do rabbit distress. She comes to about 225 before getting into the brush. I see her several hundred yards later having a ball chassing Cotton tails, Jack Rabbits, Sharptails and Pheasants. About 40mins later I see her up near where she woke up. She gets behind a tall hill and I dont see her leave. I tell Chris I'm gonna sneak over the hill to see if she might have layed down. Chris decides to warm up in the truck. About an hour later I had my fox. Even though it was a short walk, The snow on top of the hill I snuck over was loud and crunchy and it took alot of time and long pauses to get into shooting postion but I achieved my prize. 129 steps. I took the pic of the fox where it had been sleeping.









On another attempt to make a set Chris rolled a coyote that had been chased to him by a snomobiler who had no idea he was there. Long story short, The snomobiler had givin up the chase about 600yds away due to not finding a way to cross a fence. The yote ended up within 150yds of Chris but was still trotting. Chris barked to stop the yote but it only picked up speed. He shot and missed Then the yote kicked on the afterburners and Chris rolled it with shot #2. It was sweet to watch.
2 animals killed on day three and none killed on our last half day of hunting

It was a fun trip. Rediculously cold. Was well below zero durring the entire trip. Saw lots of predators and everyone got to shoot at least one critter. Alltogether we brought home 7 yotes and a red.









Chris and I made 23 sets and called in 6 yotes that commited, a fox I probly should have shot at, but it did'nt realy commit (I killed it later any way) and several other yotes that came from a distance but hung up way out. Would have been interesting to see how the skeptical coyotes would have reacted to Tims decoy dogs.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like some typical late season educated ND dogs.

The 6 you had commit, were you running straight up distress or mixing in coyote talk and ki-yi's?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like a fun time.

That fox had a nice nap spot. I like that photo.

Glad to hear you got the coyote that was getting chased by the snowmobile. I hope that reject got to watch you guys shoot him and retrieve it. People like that piss me off!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> The 6 you had commit, were you running straight up distress or mixing in coyote talk and ki-yi's?


Two pairs came to Coyote/Raccoon and one pair came to rabbit dis.

I forgot to ad that the largest of the double I killed holds my new record for heaviest coyote. 39lbs 4oz.


----------



## benji1744 (Jan 15, 2009)

Im from Illinois and that sounds like a fun trip. Are you guys just hunting on public land or is that privite land.

By the way good stories and nice pics.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I got my double on Public. The fox and 3 of the coyotes were killed on one of our landowners property. I'd say we spent an even amount of time on everything from unposted, Traditional contancts who have posted private land and Public land.


----------



## Draker (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice work! Looks like a fun hunt. I love reading stories like this.. so much better than the news lately! What caliber rifle are you using?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I do all my work with the .22-250. Shooting 55gr chill pills. 8)


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Great write up and pictures Bloody!

It does look cold there.

My trip to WY was just the opposite. When I left MN it was -19 degrees and after 15 hours of driving I got out of the truck and it was +40 degrees.

We did not shot at a single critter. Cut the trip short because the temps were supposed to keep going up to the +60 degree range.

Keep after um!

YoteSlapper


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you mind if I ask what part of the state you hunted in? I'm not looking for an exact location but curious as to what part of the country you were in.

Thanks.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

ND FiveO said:


> Do you mind if I ask what part of the state you hunted in?


I dont mind at all. Out of respect for others who might hunt the area though I'll keep my lips sealed. I'm sure you understand.


----------

